# Bamboo trees as a wall



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience/thoughts on using bamboo to block off the view from a tall wall ? There is a retaining wall between us and our neighbor. When we fist moved in it was covered with bougainvillea - but it would take m (2) eight hour days every other month to trim it back. So I cut the hedge back to a height of maybe 6 feet. But - while most of the wall is perhaps as high as 10 meters - there is a section which is only 5 meters - so I was thinking of planting bamboo trees in that area for privacy.

Anyone have any experience with a bamboo 'wall' ? lot of work ? fast growing ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have the very thick trunk yellow trunk bamboo in chiapas, it grows about 3 storey high and good luck about getting rid off it. I am trying to remove it right now and I had it cut down and by the time I got someone to remove the roots the thing was already 15f tall. It grows very fast and is invasive has very strong roots...You really have to work on keeping it under control but it is beautiful..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Be sure to get the kind that does not spread. I transplanted some from a wild one in the lot next door and the rhizomes spread fast. Very hard to dig up. Yes it can grow fast


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

We looked into Bamboo.. Talked with friends who already had it some loved it some hated it... There is IIRC 2 distinct types .. " Runners and Clumpers" You could spend the rest of your life fighting runners.. We went and talked to the people below down south of Punta Gorda on the way to Matlacha.. No Skin In The Game just passing on some knowledge.. : )
Pottery and Bamboo Products in Punta Gorda | Pottery Express & Bamboo Farm

Clumping Bamboo

Our farm offers many varieties of clumping bamboo with various looks to give you the Zen feel you’ve always wanted. The benefits of clumping bamboo include:



1.Renewable Resource – Canes can be harvested and new ones are always growing in the spring and summer season. 

2.Quick Growth – You do not have to wait an entire lifetime to have a good sized plant in your yard.

3.Protection – Bamboo is as strong as steel and allows winds to blow through the canes without uproot or damage.

4.Privacy – Density of many varieties creates total privacy from surrounding neighbors, use it as a hedge or strategic placement to block one spot in the yard.

5.Clean Air – Bamboo is probably the most efficient plant when it comes to converting carbon dioxide to oxygen.

6.Soothing Sounds – The swaying of the long canes creates a wind chime-like sound effect.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

Clumping bamboo is much more manageable - easier to contain - than the running varieties. Nevertheless, you may still find it needs frequent cutting back or thinning of the canes as most clumping varieties grow fast, as do the running kinds.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

DiverSailor123 said:


> We looked into Bamboo.. Talked with friends who already had it some loved it some hated it... There is IIRC 2 distinct types .. " Runners and Clumpers" You could spend the rest of your life fighting runners.. We went and talked to the people below down south of Punta Gorda on the way to Matlacha.. No Skin In The Game just passing on some knowledge.. : )
> .


I think "runners" must refer to those varieties that spread underground. They are impossible to keep corralled in the location where they are first planted, but spread further and further afield faster than they can be removed. These varieties are extremely invasive, and are known to cause gardeners to lose their sanity. 

DS is correct: you want a "clumper," if you decide to try bamboo. Even so, you will still most likely need to spend time cutting it back.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Probably have to buy a lot of clumpers to fill the space ..... but better than the kind that can run away


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have the clumper type and I am trying to remove it and it is very tough to get the roots out..


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Roaches come and go, but bamboo is forever.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Bamboo is not a tree. It is in the grass family.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*bamboo landscaping*

eep: 
My brother (in Winchester, VA) swears that his use of bamboo has been the best way to insure privacy from his neighbors - and to piss 'em off good. Where he planted it in a couple of his previous residences, he contained it on his side of the property line within a thick cement border & patio... giving it lots of space to "spread & breathe" in his neighbors' direction.

Funny to notice where he lives now, he gets along great with all of his neighbors and has no bamboo planted... He sold a house he lived in several years ago to his business partner who still blesses him for having planted the bamboo as part of his previous "landscaping". It seems the neighbor in question has been a bit much for him, too!

Hey Gatos... these neighbors next to you wouldn't happen to be the ones responsible for your cuetes problems, would they? If you're careful, you just might be able to make this work for you better than expected...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> eep:
> My brother (in Winchester, VA) swears that his use of bamboo has been the best way to insure privacy from his neighbors - and to piss 'em off good. Where he planted it in a couple of his previous residences, he contained it on his side of the property line within a thick cement border & patio... giving it lots of space to "spread & breathe" in his neighbors' direction.
> 
> Funny to notice where he lives now, he gets along great with all of his neighbors and has no bamboo planted... He sold a house he lived in several years ago to his business partner who still blesses him for having planted the bamboo as part of his previous "landscaping". It seems the neighbor in question has been a bit much for him, too!
> ...


I have to confess that I do not understand the concept of doing things to intentionally aggravate a dispute with a neighbor. I have had neighbors I didn't get along with, but generally I try to minimize the contact with them. Doing things to intentionally raise the level of antagonism seems to me to merely invite an aggressive response and to elevate the conflict. How does that improve one's life?

A good defense I understand, but an active offense mystifies me.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Actually - the neighbor whose view of our backyard I would like to block IS one of the neighbors who likes to shoot off fireworks. But that is not my primary reason for planting a bamboo wall. Before I cut back OUR tall bougainvillea I met with the guy and told him of our plans. That was over two years ago. He said - no problem - we very rarely go to that part of our lot - I will plant some vines which will block the view into your back yard (actually right into the bedroom). Well those vines have never appeared.

I'm not picking a fight with the guy - I'm helping him be a good neighbor. I haven't said a word - not even a wave - to him in over two years. I have never met his wife and could not tell you what she even looks like. Based on the emails they send out to the rest of the community from time to time - they do think they are very special people.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you want him to plant those vines, just take down the curtains and drapes, leave the lights on and do whatever you do at night. Vines may magically appear. However, if you find that he has ordered a telescope, you will have to plant those bamboo sprouts ASAP.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you want him to plant those vines, just take down the curtains and drapes, leave the lights on and do whatever you do at night. Vines may magically appear. However, if you find that he has ordered a telescope, you will have to plant those bamboo sprouts ASAP.


It isn't just that - the area in question happens to be his recessed pool equipment room with bathrooms. He has a 16/17 year old daughter and when there is a party it is that area where the kids go to do whatever kids do to keep out of sight of their parents - kind of like a little party unto its own.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*"bamboo curtains"*



TundraGreen said:


> I have to confess that I do not understand the concept of doing things to intentionally aggravate a dispute with a neighbor. I have had neighbors I didn't get along with, but generally I try to minimize the contact with them. Doing things to intentionally raise the level of antagonism seems to me to merely invite an aggressive response and to elevate the conflict. How does that improve one's life?
> 
> A good defense I understand, but an active offense mystifies me.


C'mon TG, what I said was more tongue-in-cheek than suggestion! I sincerely apologize if I gave you the wrong impression. :behindsofa: The situation with my brother was after repeated problems with one of his neighbors & their dogs that he had otherwise tried to work out amicably. Instead of filing complaints or making phone calls to make the situation worse, he planted the bamboo and ¡Voila! in less than several months the problems with encroachment & lack of regard for his privacy were solved. Apparently the neighbor was still a bother for his partner, even in spite of having the "bamboo curtain" between them...

As for raising "the level of antagonism" with a neighbor in Mexico, I agree with you - I would surely think more than twice before acting. Being the "stranger in a strange land" is often the worst handicap when it comes to going on the offensive with a "home-grown local". My philosophy is to "kill them with kindness" which has worked pretty well for me - and has set a decent example for my kids, too. :tea: 

Gatos - the comment about solving your cohetes (or "cuetes") was just an afterthought... don't go getting yourself in trouble!! :boink:


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

For US.... what is underlined is just another draw back to living in Mexico and Maybe anywhere not considered "HOME"... I always saw that there was the local price and the Expat Price and THEN the tourist Price if such a commodity : ) is available.. The heavier the population of Expats to any area the more these cost differences may come into effect.. Tourist locations can see crazy cost fluxuations..
Health Care... The ****** Effect ... Our Present Age..... among other issues, are why we are not nearly so ready to jump at the chance to be gone this time around.. COL for us is NOT a driver at all. We are NOT wealthy by any means, but we do NOT look towards the move as a financial inducement.. For us its more for the Ambiance Sense of Romance and Adventure in limited doses.. :hug:



Howler said:


> As for raising "the level of antagonism" with a neighbor in Mexico, I agree with you - I would surely think more than twice before acting. _Being the "stranger in a strange land" is often the worst handicap when it comes to going on the offensive with a "home-grown local".  _ My philosophy is to "kill them with kindness" which has worked pretty well for me - and has set a decent example for my kids, too. :tea:
> 
> Gatos - the comment about solving your cohetes (or "cuetes") was just an afterthought... don't go getting yourself in trouble!! :boink:


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*"****** status"*



DiverSailor123 said:


> We are NOT wealthy by any means, but we do NOT look towards the move as a financial inducement.. For us its more for the Ambiance Sense of Romance and Adventure in limited doses.. :hug:


...and the PEOPLE at large; those down-to-earth, fun-loving, humble and hardworking people we have found all around us (for the most part) in Mexico. The offensive ones truly ARE the exception and usually easy enough to deal with. A "******" or foreigner status can be a drawback in dealing with someone otherwise prone to being violent, dishonest or offensive... the kind who would blame you & hide behind (or pay) the law for support in their accusation(s) against you. I hope not many on here have had to deal someone like this, but those who have - you know what I am talking about! :argue:


----------

